
Sydney Schanberg has died - e-sushi
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-36754206
======
sdenton4
I just watched 'Swimming to Cambodia' again earlier this month.
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieMCKk_7Hs8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieMCKk_7Hs8))
It's Spalding Gray's fantastic monologue on The Killing Fields; I highly
recommend it. It draws you in fast and the next thing you know, you've just
listened to an hour and a half of spoken word on the intertwining insanities
of Cambodia and the west.

~~~
teh_klev
Thanks for this, I didn't know this existed. Bookmarked

------
lisper
The original title, "Killing Fields journalist Sydney Schanberg dies at 82",
is better. Not everyone knows Sydney Schanberg by name.

